
Facebook Launches Climate Science Information Center - DarkContinent
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/09/stepping-up-the-fight-against-climate-change/
======
PaulHoule
Do they turn off their data centers at night?

"100% renewable" is a big claim.

------
splitrocket
Color me deeply skeptical.

Theil and Zuck have chosen algorithmic fascism.

They'd rather be kings in hell than mere billionaires in a democracy.

